# سؤالي عن عمر الأرض في الكتاب المقدس



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مساء الخير، أعود لحضراتكم لأسألكم عن سؤال محير وتسبب في هجوم عنيف علي الديانة المسيحية وهو السؤال عن عمر الأرض حسب الكتاب المقدس؟ هل عمرها بضع الآف من السنين؟ أم هذا غير مذكور؟ شكراً


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> مساء الخير، أعود لحضراتكم لأسألكم عن سؤال محير وتسبب في هجوم عنيف علي الديانة المسيحية وهو السؤال عن عمر الأرض حسب الكتاب المقدس؟ هل عمرها بضع الآف من السنين؟ أم هذا غير مذكور؟ شكراً


مش موجود فى الكتاب المقدس .. لان عمر الارض لا يفيد الانسان فى تكوين علاقة مع ربنا .
الكتاب المقدس مش موسوعة .. لكنه كتاب لهدف معين .


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس عمر الأرض إطلاقاً.
ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس هو خلق لله للكون و الأرض و باقي الخليقة و لا يتطرق لأرقام و تواريخ الأرض أو الخليقة.


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ولكنني قرأت بحث عن تاريخ ميلاد الأنبياء والرسل بالتقريب (إستناداً بأيات الكتاب) وإستنتج صاحب البحث أن أدم وُجد قبل ميلاد المسيح بأربعة الآف عام وبما أن آدم خلقه الله في اليوم السادس بعد خلق الأرض فذلك يجعل عمر الأرض حوالي ٦ الآف عام


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> ولكنني قرأت بحث عن تاريخ ميلاد الأنبياء والرسل بالتقريب (إستناداً بأيات الكتاب) وإستنتج صاحب البحث أن أدم وُجد قبل ميلاد المسيح بأربعة الآف عام وبما أن آدم خلقه الله في اليوم السادس بعد خلق الأرض فذلك يجعل عمر الأرض حوالي ٦ الآف عام



لا علاقة لنا بأي أبحاث تقرأ يا عزيزي.
الحجة هو ما يذكره الكتاب المقدس و ليست الأبحاث الإجتهادية التي يكتبها البعض.
فترة الخلق يُعللها أكثر العلماء لكونها فترة اكبر من 6 ايام، و هي فترة غير معلومة، قد تكون الاف او ملايين السنين فهذا شئ غير مذكور.
لذلك عمر الأرض و عمر الخليقة هو شئ غير معروف بالإعتماد على الكتاب المقدس لانه لا يذكره بتاتاً


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> ولكنني قرأت بحث عن تاريخ ميلاد الأنبياء والرسل بالتقريب (إستناداً بأيات الكتاب) وإستنتج صاحب البحث أن أدم وُجد قبل ميلاد المسيح بأربعة الآف عام وبما أن آدم خلقه الله في اليوم السادس بعد خلق الأرض فذلك يجعل عمر الأرض حوالي ٦ الآف عام


اولا الكتاب بدء فى ذكر الوقت والاعمار فقط بعد سقوط ادم .. 
ماذا عن عمر ادم وهو لم يكن قد سقط بعد !!؟؟

ثانية ما علاقة خلق ادم بعمر الارض .

بص الغلط فين .
هو فهم ان اليوم السادس ( خلق الانسان ) هو بعد 6 ايام ( 24 ساعة ) من خلق الارض .
وده قمة الغلط .
اليوم عبريا يعنى يوم 24 ساعة او فترة زمنية .
وهو المقصود هنا .
فال 6 ايام ممكن تكون مليون سنة ارضية او تريليون سنة ارضية او ..........................
الكتاب لم يذكر .


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

{1:3} And God said, Let there be light: and there was
light. {1:4} And God saw the light, that [it was] good: and
God divided the light from the darkness. {1:5} And God
called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And
the evening and the morning were the first day.​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*عزيزى انا عارفة انت بتسأل السؤال ده ليه 

علشان الملحدين بيقولوا عمر الارض الجيولوجى ملايين السنين ومعتقدين ان ده متعارض مع الكتاب المقدس 

لا ياعزيى ده مش متعارض خالص عايزة اقولك على حاجة وانت بتتعامل مع الكتاب المقدس 

الكتاب المقدس مش كتاب علمى ولا كتاب فيزياء ولا كيمياء علشان كده هو مش مطالب بتحديد ارقام وتواريخ جيولوجية 

الكتاب المقدس هو علاقة الله مع الانسان وخلاص الله للانسان 

هو كتاب روحى وان وجد فى حقائق علمية هذا لا يعنى اننا نثبت صحة الوحى بالاعجاز العلمى 

ردا على سؤالك ياعزيزى لو كان عمر الارض ملايين السنين كما تقول الجيولوجيا فهذا لايتعارض مع ما جاء فى سفر التكوين

اول ايه فى الكتاب المقدس 

"فى البدء خلق  الله السموات والارض "

وبالانجليزى :

In the beginning God created the heaven and earth "

اذا متى كان هذا البدء ؟ هو غير محدد ربما يكون ملايين السنين فعلا 

فهذا لايتعارض مع علم الجيولوجيا ابدا 


*


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذة نانسي، في البدء الأرجح أن يكون معناها في بداية اليوم الأول، والآية رقم خمسة مختومة بقول أن الليل والنهار كانوا اليوم الأول مما يشير إلي كونهم أيام عادية


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> {1:3} and god said, let there be light: And there was
> light. {1:4} and god saw the light, that [it was] good: And
> god divided the light from the darkness. {1:5} and god
> called the light day, and the darkness he called night. and
> the evening and the morning were the first day.​




*كلمة يوم فى الكتاب المقدس لاتعنى دائما يوم 24 ساعة بل استخدم هذا التعبير للتعبير عن حقب زمنية كاملة 

زى مثلا يوم الخلاص فى رسالة كورنثوس الثانية 6 :2 

يوم الخلاص هذا ممتد من يوم صلب المسيح الى يومنا هذا الى ان يأتى المسيح ثانيا للدينونة 

ثم هذة الاية تتحدث عن خلق النور والنور يختلف عن الشمس والقمر لان الشمس والقمر خلقا فى اليوم الرابع 

اذا هو لا يتحدث عن يوم 24 ساعة هنا لان الشمس لم تكن قد خلقت بعد ولكن الذى خلق هو النور وهذا يوضح لك دقة الكتاب المقدس علميا لانهم كانوا معتقدين ان مصدر النور فى الارض هى الشمس فقط بس ده مش صحيح 

لان النور فى الكون مش مصدرة ضوء الشمس فقط 

وكتير من المفسرين بيقولوا اننا منقدرش نعرف كم الوقت الى اخده الله فى خلق الكون ومنقدرش نحصره فى 6 ايام فقط 24 ساعة ممكن يكون اليوم الواحد عند الرب ملايين السنين 

والدليل على كده ان اليوم السابع الى استراح فيه الرب منتهاش لحد دلوقتى 

لانك هتلاقى فى قصة الخلق فى التكوين كل يوم يخلص ينهى الكلام ويقول وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا مثلا 

ماعد اليوم السابع فتلاقى بيقول فى تكوين 2 :2 

"فأستراح الله فى اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذى عمل وبارك الله اليوم السابع وقدسه "

اذا اليوم السابع لازل مفتوح الى الان ولم يقل وكان صباح ومساء اليوم السابع 

اذا كلمة يوم قد تعنى حقبة زمنية كاملة 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> استاذة نانسي، في البدء الأرجح أن يكون معناها في بداية اليوم الأول، والآية رقم خمسة مختومة بقول أن الليل والنهار كانوا اليوم الأول مما يشير إلي كونهم أيام عادية


الشمس اتخلقت فى اليوم الرابع ..
والشمس هى اللى بتخلى فيه نهار وليل 

فما قاله الكتاب بخصوص الليل والنهار فى اليوم الاول مثلا .. ليس المقصود به نهار وليل يوم عادى ,, فالمقصود به حقبة زمنية ايضا . 

*day* 
The word "day" is used in ******ure in three ways: 
(1) that part of the solar day of twenty-four hours which is light​Gen 1:5; Gen 1:14; John 9:4; 11:9. 
(2) such a day, set apart for some distinctive purpose, as, "day of atonement" (Leviticus 23:27); "day of judgment" Matthew 10:15. 
(3) a period of time, long or short, during which certain revealed purposes of God are to be accomplished, as "day of the Lord." 
*evening* 
The use of "evening" and "morning" may be held to limit "day" to the solar day; but the frequent parabolic use of natural phenomena may warrant the conclusion that each creative "day" was a period of time marked off by a beginning and ending. ​


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اقتنعت، تحليل منطقي جداً يا استاذة نانسي وأشفق على من سهر الليالي في محاولته لإثبات خطأ أي كلام للكتاب


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> استاذة نانسي، في البدء الأرجح أن يكون معناها في بداية اليوم الأول، والآية رقم خمسة مختومة بقول أن الليل والنهار كانوا اليوم الأول مما يشير إلي كونهم أيام عادية



*لا ياعزيزى البدء لاتعنى بداية اليوم الاول 

كلمة البدء هى البداية المطلقة الغير محددة 

لكن لو كانت بداية اليوم الاول كان هيقول فى بداية اليوم الاول 

لكنه قال فى البدء فى المطلق 
وهى اوضح فى الاتجليزى 

In the beginning 
فى البداية 

لو كانت بداية اليوم الاول كانت هتبقى فى الانجليزى 

 on the first day 
ثانيا لايوجد فى هذة الفترة يوم اساسا لايوجد فى هذة الفترة يوم بمعنى يوم 24 ساعة لان الشمس اتخلقت فى اليوم الرابع زى ما قولتلك 

فحتى لو كان البدء معناها اليوم الاول هى ايضا لاتعنى 24 ساعة بمفهومنا دلوقتى لان الشمس وتعاقب الليل والنهار بمفهومنا دلوقتى اتخلق وابتدا فى اليوم الرابع 
*


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

تفسير أيضاً منطقي جداً يا أستاذ إبن الملك، أشكرك وبالفعل الشبهة أصبحت شبهة حمقاء الآن


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> اقتنعت، تحليل منطقي جداً يا استاذة نانسي وأشفق على من سهر الليالي في محاولته لإثبات خطأ أي كلام للكتاب




*طيب نشكر ربنا واهلا بيك فى اى وقت 

وعايزة اقولك الشبهات ديه بتيجى من القراءة السطحية للكتاب المقدس 

اما الى بيقرا وعايز يفهم ويعرف بيفهم فعلا 

سلام المسيح معاك 
*


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم جداً على المساعدة


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاءالله على الاجوبة
سؤال جديد علي..و اجووووبة اكثر من رائعة لاخواننا المباركين
يا ربي يقويكم


----------

